# Dayton Find



## nj_shore (Nov 20, 2013)

I recently restored a gas tank for a classic car (groveradiator.com) for a gentleman and we got into talking bicycles.  

This showed up today at the shop as a tip..  Not bad at all.  

1898///Early 1900??


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 20, 2013)

*Davis "Dayton" Bicycle .....*

There is a thread on The CABE ... Show your Davis-made bicycle ... started by DAVE THE WAVE ... that is 
worth reading .. now that you have a Davis-made ride.

.....................  patric


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 20, 2013)

is that a cat on top of the seat!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 20, 2013)

Thats quite a tip !


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 20, 2013)

Here ya go

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?20560-Show-your-Davis-built-bicycles


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 20, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> is that a cat on top of the seat!!!




To answer your question scott looks like a door floor mat to a house,.. a very thick one!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 20, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> To answer your question scott looks like a door floor mat to a house,.. a very thick one!!




Oh good, I was afraid it might have been dead!  
very cool bike by the way!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 20, 2013)

*cat on the seat!*

I bet a few others chuckled when they read that! Nice work, Mr. 37 Fleetwood.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 20, 2013)

*Nice bike !*

Fork looks tweaked though.


----------



## nj_shore (Nov 21, 2013)

Ha Thanks for the laugh and link to the Dayton thread.


----------

